# Palmetto classic AR-15 $410



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Palmetto has a sale $310 not $410 OOPS

Complete upper 199.99
stripped lower 39.99
complete lower kit 69.99 $309.97

OR
Complete upper 199.99
complete lower 129.99 $329.89 All free shipping


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Had some great deals on there pistol kits lately too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I got a complete upper and stripped lower and a kit everything I need to put together a AR for $310
That's hard to resist and not much reason to at that price.
And the only thing to assemble is the lower. 

For $20 more you can just buy the two halves and stick them together.


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Palmetto has a sale
> 
> Complete upper 299.99
> stripped lower 39.99
> ...


That's a great deal. Forgot about palmetto. Might pick myself up an upper.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Grabagun.com has had some great deals on complete rifles for $349 after $50 rebate. At least the e-mails they send me daily had them listed for.


----------

